# Prüfung in Bergheim



## BeyerMarcel (11. Mai 2013)

Hay Leute stehe kurz vor der Prüfung am 13.6.13 und wollte mal fragen wie das in Bergheim so abläuft . Wichtig wäre die Praxis . Theoretisch bin ich fit und fischkunde war ein halber Tag bis ich alles drauf hatte . Nur hab ich zum verrecken keine Ahnung wie ich die Ruten alle lernen soll . Und dann noch zusammenbauen ? Habe leider keine zeit für einen Kurs da ich koch bin und Grade in dieser zeit keine Urlaub nur am Wochenende bekomme . Danke fals geholfen werden kann . Wie habt ihr gelernt ?


----------



## Anglero (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in Bergheim*

Schick mir eine PN mit Mailadresse, dann sende ich Dir etwas zu, das Dir wenigstens dabei helfen sollte, die Geräte (Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Vorfach, Haken usw.) ohne großen Aufwand und für die einzelnen Aufgaben der praktischen Prüfung auseinander halten zu können.

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## MeisterZange (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Prüfung in Bergheim*

Ich weiß ist schon was her, aber kannst du mir das auch bitte schicken?


----------



## Anglero (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Prüfung in Bergheim*

"...Schick mir eine PN mit Mailadresse, dann..." 

Da hat man nicht Lust, immer nachfragen zu müssen...

Egal, habe es zum Download hochgeladen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4139100&postcount=1241


----------



## MeisterZange (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Prüfung in Bergheim*

Danke


----------

